# ?    .
"", . 
   . -
   : 
 : 25 .
- ();
-;
- , .   
 : (     - 200 )-100  - 30.
  (2000) - 600.
    .   

  -  ;
  ;
  .
     .
    -10 .  .
      (, ,  ..).
     ,   .
    . 
 :
(066) 7856652

----------


## Mihey

> : 25 .
> - ();
> -;
> - , .

   ? , ,    ?

----------

.      .

----------

